
Germany: Tesla customers need to pay back environment bonus [translated] - _Codemonkeyism
https://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2018-07/bundesamt-fuer-wirtschaft-und-ausfuhrkontrolle-tesla-model-s-umweltpraemie
======
f_allwein
don't think the translation worked... Maybe share a Google Translate link
instead?

